# downgrading to smaller drive



## urungus (Aug 17, 2002)

I have a half-filled 300gb drive in my series 2 Humax Tivo.
The drive is very loud and does not support acoustic management so I'd like to replace it with a slightly smaller quieter 250gb drive.

I plan on using the following commands:

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -s 125 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hda
tpip --swapped -s /dev/hda [tpip 1.1]

Q: will I run into any problems because the target drive is smaller than the source drive? the source drive was set up with swap 150, will the smaller swap 125 for the new drive casue any problems?

thanks!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You cannot downgrade size. If you wish to save recordings, the new drive has to be the same size, sectorwise, or larger, than the old drive.


----------

